# Homegrown Jihadis



## eno2

Hoe wordt homegrown vertaald in het Nederlands?


----------



## marrish

kweek van eigen bodem


----------



## eno2

marrish said:


> kweek van eigen bodem



In 1 woord a.u.b.

Thuiskweek Jihadi's? Huiskweek Jihadi¡s? 

Huisgekweekte Jihadi's?

Hoe zegt de pers dat?


----------



## ThomasK

Ik denk dat die combinatie nog niet gangbaar is als een aparte uitdrukking, maar het kan een interessante oefening worden om een naam te verzinnen. 

Letterlijk lijken mij 'thuis gekweekte', of moderner 'huisgekweekte' best oké als letterlijke vertalingen van 'homegrown'. En "van eigen bodem" lijkt ook geslaagd, maar niet met 'kweek' samen, anders krijg je een pleonasme, dacht ik even, maar dat lijkt niet helemaal waar: een mens kan ook kweken op andermans bodem... 

Maar het kan misschien nog creatiever.


----------



## bibibiben

Media in Nederland hebben het vaak over "jihadisten _van eigen bodem_". Of anders wel: "_eigen _jihadisten". Wat ik minder vaak ben tegengekomen: "_in het Westen opgegroeide_ jihadisten/radicale moslims". Ook niet al te vaak: "jihadisten _van eigen kweek_".


----------



## eno2

Voor homegrown las ik al wel eens 'zelfgekweekt'

Je zou dus kunnen spreken over zelfgekweekte Jihadi's.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Voor homegrown las ik al wel eens 'zelfgekweekt'
> 
> Je zou dus kunnen spreken over zelfgekweekte Jihadi's.



Ja, zou kunnen. Alleen, tot nu toe gebeurt het niet echt. Google komt één keer met _zelfgekweekte terroristen_ aanzetten. _Zelfgekweekte jihadisten _(of het in Nederland minder vaak gebruikte _jihadi's_) levert vooralsnog nul treffers op. _Zelfgekweekt_ levert vooral treffers op als het gaat om de thuiskweek van alles wat groeit en bloeit. Ik denk toch dat _jihadisten van eigen bodem_ de grootste kans maakt om de geijkte uitdrukking te worden.


----------



## Lilomi

_Homegrown_ kan, naar mijn mening, in het Nederlands meerdere vertalingen krijgen, afhankelijk van de zinscontext. In het geval van Jihadisten (mensen) vind ik thuisgekweekt of zelfgekweekt een beetje vreemd klinken. Ook ik zou eerder spreken van _hier opgegroeide Jihadisten_ of inderdaad _Jihadisten van eigen bodem_. Hoewel dat laatste de lading van het ontwikkelingsproces, zoals dat deels gesuggereerd wordt door het woord _homegrown_, dan weer niet geheel dekt, vind ik.


----------



## bibibiben

Lilomi said:


> Ook ik zou eerder spreken van _hier opgegroeide Jihadisten_ of inderdaad _Jihadisten van eigen bodem_. Hoewel dat laatste de lading van het ontwikkelingsproces, zoals dat deels gesuggereerd wordt door het woord _homegrown_, dan weer niet geheel dekt, vind ik.



Juist wel. Als iemand het heeft over _sla van eigen bodem, _dan weet iedereen dat dat zelfgekweekte sla is, die zich dus thuis van zaadje tot volgroeide plant heeft ontwikkeld.


----------



## Lilomi

bibibiben said:


> Juist wel. Als iemand het heeft over _sla van eigen bodem, _dan weet iedereen dat dat zelfgekweekte sla is, die zich dus thuis van zaadje tot volgroeide plant heeft ontwikkeld.



Ja, nu je het zo zegt, dat is eigenlijk helemaal waar! Alleen blijft in mijn beleving de connotatie van de uitdrukking _van eigen bodem_ niet geheel gelijk aan _homegrown_, ik heb dat dekkende gevoel meer als men zou zeggen _gekweekt_ _op eigen bodem_. Ik realiseer me echter dat dat puur iets persoonlijks is.


----------



## luitzen

Westerse of Westeuropese jihadisten


----------



## marrish

Jaaa... Het is goed luitzen. In mijn eerste post grapte ik een beetje maar het leek dat het toch in orde was. Djihadisen van eigen bodem lijkt mij iets wat acceptabel is.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Il las pas de term 'polderjihadisten' op nu.nl...


----------



## ThomasK

Benieuwd hoe we ze dan in Vlaanderen zullen noemen... ;-)


----------



## YellowOnline

ThomasK said:


> Benieuwd hoe we ze dan in Vlaanderen zullen noemen... ;-)



_Kleijihadisten_? Mijn voorkeur, althans indien aldus geschreven (vermoedelijk zou de versie met koppelteken gebruikt worden). Probleem is dat er niet alleen Vlaamse klei is, maar ook zand, leem etc. Zelfs polders. 

Wat doen we trouwens met de niet-Vlaamse doch binnenlandse jihadisten? Pisjihadisten of kiekenjihadisten voor Brussel? Ardeense-, Borinage-, Condroz- etc. jihadisten voor de Waalse? Nee, de Belgische staatsstructuur leent zich niet voor een jihadistische territoir - al zie ik wel humor in een _Jihadiste d'Origine Contrôlée_.

Anders: _kerktorenjihadisten_ of _parochiejihadisten_, al zijn die opties enigszins bizar door de twee betroffen godsdiensten.  

Misschien kunnen we naar de Belgische stereotypes kijken: _bierjihadisten_, _wafeljihadisten_ of _chocoladejihadisten_. Ik heb het: _frietjihadisten_.


----------



## ThomasK

Wat een fantasie, zeg. ik had al iets willen opperen, maar jij bent een stuk creatiever !


----------



## marrish

Super YO, je kunt zeker nog verder! Toch een vraag, hoe wordt dit word "jihadisten" uitgesproken? In vroegere tijden, zoals ik las in Perzisch- en later Urdutalige stukken, meestal in de literatuur, werd daar het woord "jihaad" gelinkt met de strijd tegen de Britten in hun hoedanigheid van de kolonisator, verder heb ik in mijn lectuur niets in dien aard aangetroffen wat stof kon leiden tot "jihadisme". Wel, nu we de laatste tien jaar ermee in een of andere vorm geconfronteerd zijn, vraag ik me af of de spelling juist is of misschien ondanks de spelling dit juist zit. Ik ben bang om dit te vragen aan mijn buren omdat zij dan op slechte en populistische gedachten tegen mij zouden komen.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik zou zeggen: zoals in het English, met de 'g' van 'gym' in het Engels (kan hier de fonetische tekens niet produceren) en de 'a' van 'maar ' (in Vlaanderen vaker de 'a' van 'bak')...


----------



## eno2

Zelfkweek Jihadi's


----------



## YellowOnline

ThomasK said:


> Ik zou zeggen: zoals in het English, met de 'g' van 'gym' in het Engels (kan hier de fonetische tekens niet produceren) en de 'a' van 'maar ' (in Vlaanderen vaker de 'a' van 'bak')...



Ik copy/paste altijd van hier: Wikipedia: IPA-notatie voor het Nederlands en het Afrikaans.



marrish said:


> Super YO, je kunt zeker nog verder! Toch een  vraag, hoe wordt dit word "jihadisten" uitgesproken? In vroegere tijden,  zoals ik las in Perzisch- en later Urdutalige stukken, meestal in de  literatuur, werd daar het woord "jihaad" gelinkt met de strijd tegen de  Britten in hun hoedanigheid van de kolonisator, verder heb ik in mijn  lectuur niets in dien aard aangetroffen wat stof kon leiden tot  "jihadisme". Wel, nu we de laatste tien jaar ermee in een of andere vorm  geconfronteerd zijn, vraag ik me af of de spelling juist is of  misschien ondanks de spelling dit juist zit. Ik ben bang om dit te  vragen aan mijn buren omdat zij dan op slechte en populistische  gedachten tegen mij zouden komen.



De meest courante uitspraak is waarschijnlijk [dʒɪ'ɦaːdɪz].


----------



## ThomasK

Dank voor de hint, YO! 

Ik ben wel een beetje verbaasd dat die [ɪ] hier gebruikt wordt door IPA. De klanken in 'tip' en 'die' zijn geen korte en lange versie van één klank, die ik ooit heb leren noteren als gedrukte 'i', maar zonder puntje, zoals hier, naast de handgeschreven 'i'. 

Dus zou ik dan minstens  [dʒɪ.'ɦaːdɪ.z] schrijven, om aan te geven dat het om de "lange" [ɪ] gaat...


----------



## luitzen

Is het niet gewoon fout? Op de Engelse versie van het artikel wordt gewoon _ gebruikt in plaats van [ɪ]: https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPA-notatie_voor_het_Nederlands_en_het_Afrikaans_


----------



## ThomasK

Inderdaad, zo had ik het eigenlijk ook gezien. Maar door punten toe te voegen, leek je de schade nog te kunnen beperken... ;-) Dank voor de hint !


----------



## YellowOnline

Goed gezien. Na controle bij de KUL heb ik het Wikipedia-artikel aangepast.


----------



## luitzen

Misschien enigszins off-topic, maar zou er niet ook een onderscheid gemaakt moeten worden tussen [o] en [ɔ] (dom en dop)?


----------

